

Ten arrested in Hong Kong over baby milk formula curbs - undefined
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-21628147

======
undefined
Hong Kong baby formula law enters into force.

The regulations stop people from taking more than 1.8 kilograms of formula
across the border, in a bid to crack down on the so-called "parallel traders"
who sell the milk powder at a profit in China. A Customs and Excise Department
statement says offenders will face a fine of up to $65,000 and a maximum two-
year prison sentence.

~~~
undefined
[http://www.radioaustralia.net.au/international/2013-03-01/ho...](http://www.radioaustralia.net.au/international/2013-03-01/hong-
kong-baby-formula-law-enters-into-force/1095808)

